# Track Day and Y-Pipe Sound Levels



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing my first track day at Donington and the noise limit is 98db. I have a Milltek Y-Pipe but otherwise the car is standard and running a standard map. I've done a quick search of the forum and it seems that I may well be on the borderline for a 98db limit.

So, the options are:

1) Put the standard Y-Pipe back on
2) Get it tested somewhere to see how noisy I am - but that may not help if I am likely to go above the limit of a drive-by test on full boost

Would appreciate any advice.

Cheers


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Your sound level will be 101db. Seems to be the norm for just y pipe!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I registered 102.5 at Combe!

Think mine is coming off at the next service.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The GTROC has a dB meter which we can take to other events for those interested.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Some full systems, e.g. Milltek and Akrapovic to name two, are slightly quieter than just the Milltek Y-pipe.
But there is a silenced Milltek Y-pipe that should be ok too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

This design Y-pipe will keep db's lower than non resonated Y-pipes


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Looks like it will have to come off.


----------



## guibin1988 (Aug 27, 2010)

i went to bedford with my non resonated Milltek y pipe.~ dont see why u have a problem.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hugoboy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Looks like it will have to come off.


Is the 98dB static or drive by? If static, you might be marginal, but if drive-by you should be fine.

Before it shut for the GP madness, Dono was drive-by only, and you could often stay on by short shifting on the start finish straight where the sound meter was. 
It may well have all changed now though.

Bloody farce is of course, it is right next to a frakkin' international airport with jet airliners flying overhead every few minutes! Bloody nimbys...


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

guibin1988 said:


> i went to bedford with my non resonated Milltek y pipe.~ dont see why u have a problem.


Well I'm not going to Bedford, I'm going to Donnington. They may or may not have different noise limits, and my car may or may not be louder than yours. I'd rather find out if I am going to fail or not before I make the 180 mile journey.


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Is the 98dB static or drive by? If static, you might be marginal, but if drive-by you should be fine.
> 
> Before it shut for the GP madness, Dono was drive-by only, and you could often stay on by short shifting on the start finish straight where the sound meter was.
> It may well have all changed now though.
> ...




Good point David - I'll check before I make a final decision. And I'd rather listed to a GTR at full throttle than a 747 flying over my house as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

I do most of the UK tracks on a super stock R1, i find that the noise level on the same bike varies a fair bit from track to track, the noise meters do seem to vary, 
You will find that warming the exhaust system up fully reduces the noise level.
If it gets tested cold it reads 104/105db but warmed up i've had it down to 
100db.


----------

